# Last Day Goat



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Only was able to get out on 3 different occasions for the antelope bow hunt. Shot this guy on the last day with my wife with me. Really fun hunt, first time she had been with me for a kill. She was screaming "I can't believe we got one!!!" over and over. It was a blast to see how happy she was with the situation. Not the biggest guy that I saw by far but I'm proud of him none-the-less. I'll be honest stalking within bow range of antelope was the hardest bow hunt to date. There was so much water that I never had one show up on any of the water holes I sat. They are quite easy to locate but as soon as they see you will start running at full speed.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Congrats! What unit?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats!! I bet that was loads of fun!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks! Plateau Buckfinder.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats on your buck.


----------



## archeryobsession (Mar 23, 2013)

That is so awesome Adam I'm glad u got one! That was one tough hunt your the man!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice. Good to see some sucess with a bow. Spot and stock no less. Congrats!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice work Adam! Pronghorn with a bow is no easy task. Congrats


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Good job, it is a challenge.
I did it 10 years ago, 2nd most fun bow hunt I've ever done.


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Nice job how did the herds look


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Herds looked great to me. Not sure now after the rifle hunt but I saw a ton of bucks and doe all over the place. I saw just as many bucks as doe I would say. There were tons of lone bucks even on the last day.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Great job on a hard unit. People underestimate the challenge that antelope hunting can be at times. I have hunted the Plateau and those animals are savvy.-------SS


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats! That's awesome. Great job on getting it done with a bow! I'll be down there next week going after them with my muzzy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Any antelope with a bow is a true trophy. Way2go.


----------

